# Apprentice's first meter?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sayn3ver said:


> It's been about a year now and I kind of have an itch to pick up my first bit of testing kit.
> 
> It's been mentioned to me on the job that I should pick up a wiggy.
> Thinking of going with the old Knopp k-60.
> ...


Get a fluke T-5 1000 it will take a beating and work varry well....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

+1 for the Fluke T5-1000. Fantastic bit of gear for the price. When you get one, remove the 'factory' batteries and replace them with something decent, mine leaked all through the meter and ruined it after about 6 months. I'm not using a 179 with the i200 current clamp it am loving it. The T5 would be great for your first meter.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I went with a Fluke 179 because I did a lot of fire alarm and control circuitry and absolutely needed DC and mA, but for normal stuff the T 5-1000 is bulletproof. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

get a really nice simpson and let me borrow it :jester:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

whatever you get make sure it's cat 3 or cat 4. the t5-1000 is a good pick.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A fluke T+ is a good choice I you already have an amp meter.
I like to use both at the same time when needed. 

http://m.grainger.com/mobile/details/;jsessionid=46A77C7CF48A81B6BCE4CD40CF64270D.prlap553?R=1CWL3

I like the light on this one and it's cat rated.


----------



## frankwell (Mar 22, 2012)

First year apprentices need to learn on a wiggy !

These modern touch testers do not teach the need or availability of a grounded conductor.
You know the best poor mans detector is a pig tail with a clear lamp.

TEACH YOU'RE APPRENTICE'S OLD SCHOOL FIRST !!!!!!
Short cuts later.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

frankwell said:


> First year apprentices need to learn on a wiggy !
> 
> These modern touch testers do not teach the need or availability of a grounded conductor.
> You know the *best poor mans detector is a pig tail with a clear lamp.*
> ...




Hopefully they didn't break that neutral somewhere.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

frankwell said:


> First year apprentices need to learn on a wiggy !
> 
> These modern touch testers do not teach the need or availability of a grounded conductor.
> You know the best poor mans detector is a pig tail with a clear lamp.
> ...


How is a good meter a "short cut"?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

The meter I use the most is my Fluke clamp on amp meter. It has AC/DC volts, continuity, ohms, inrush current etc. Unless you're not sure about staying with the trade, you might as well buy something that will last.:yes:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

wendon said:


> The meter I use the most is my Fluke clamp on amp meter. It has AC/DC volts, continuity, ohms, inrush current etc. Unless you're not sure about staying with the trade, you might as well buy something that will last.:yes:


Or if your like the OP and have some other uses for it. Why delay the inevitable?


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

wendon said:


> The meter I use the most is my Fluke clamp on amp meter. It has AC/DC volts, continuity, ohms, inrush current etc. Unless you're not sure about staying with the trade, you might as well buy something that will last.:yes:


Which model? 337?


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. 
I was thinking to pick up a T5 now then get some nicer later like a fluke 87v or similar when I need more functionality. 

Just to stir the pot, I have seen alot of comparisons between the t5 and the Milwaukee unti (2250? ). Is it even worth looking non-fluke? Seems like the T5 has stood the test of time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

frankwell said:


> ...TEACH YOU'RE APPRENTICE'S OLD SCHOOL FIRST !!!!!!
> Short cuts later.


 And after I do that, I'm gonna show them how to drill holes with a brace and bit, and hot solder all their splices. 

I've got the Milwaukee. It does some tricks the Fluke doesn't do, but it's definitely not as high quality a tool. I think the extra functions make up for the lower quality.

-John


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Get a fluke T-5 1000 it will take a beating and work very well....:thumbup::thumbup:


Agreed. A lot of older guys had wiggys when I first started in the trade but I don't really see much of them now. I wouldn't go out and buy one but I will say they are useful in some situations


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

frankwell said:


> First year apprentices need to learn on a wiggy !
> 
> These modern touch testers do not teach the need or availability of a grounded conductor.
> You know the best poor mans detector is a pig tail with a clear lamp.
> ...


What the flying **** is a wiggy?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> What the flying **** is a wiggy?


An electrical meter that puts a load on the circuit. It has a a little thing that spins on the top of the meter and it does not do continuity. Do not use it at or above six hundred volts. Also called a solinoid tester. A more better version is the t+ pro, it does continuity, has a light, and i think motor rotation.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

nolabama said:


> An electrical meter that puts a load on the circuit. It has a a little thing that spins on the top of the meter and it does not do continuity. Do not use it at or above six hundred volts. Also called a solinoid tester. A more better version is the t+ pro, it does continuity, has a light, and i think motor rotation.


Why not just say solenoid tester rather than giving it some assinine nickname?

:huh:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Why not just say solenoid tester rather than giving it some assinine nickname?
> 
> :huh:


Its the name on the tester itself. Brand name made by square D. I highly recommend electricians to carry a version of one. I have the fluke , not the t+ pro, just the t+


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Why not just say solenoid tester rather than giving it some assinine nickname?
> 
> :huh:


So you would say "ideal wing nuts" instead of wire nuts? I've always heard it referred to as a wiggy.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Why not just say solenoid tester rather than giving it some assinine nickname?
> 
> :huh:


you are kidding or new to the trade.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> And after I do that, I'm gonna show them how to drill holes with a brace and bit, and hot solder all their splices.


You forgot the star drill and drilling hammer. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> You forgot the star drill and drilling hammer. :laughing:


Best thing to use when working on a wall of an X-ray room.
It doesn't spread the lead, it just cuts thru it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Why not just say solenoid tester rather than giving it some assinine nickname?
> 
> :huh:


Ok, and we won't use the words, Greenfield, Sealtite, Madison Strap, AJ's, Caddy Straps, Hickey, Chicago Bender, ect,ect


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Wiggy is the registered trademark for a common solenoid voltmeter used in North America derived from a device patented in 1918 by George P. Wigginton.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

within the first month on the job i was told about the wiggy/solenoid testers. 
plan on having one of those too for several of the reasons listed.

thanks again for the advice guys. 

As for the Milwaukee 2205, how does it compare size wise to the fluke t5?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sayn3ver said:


> within the first month on the job i was told about the wiggy/solenoid testers.
> plan on having one of those too for several of the reasons listed.
> 
> thanks again for the advice guys.
> ...


Milwaukee makes drills in china, and should not be making meters. Thats my opinion and im entitled to it.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Milwaukee makes drills in china, and should not be making meters. Thats my opinion and im entitled to it.


I agree that Milwaukee should not be making meters, but not because they make them in China. Almost all of Fluke's meters are made in China too. The T+, T5-600, all the clamp meters, etc, are ALL made in China. Even many of the DMM's are too. Just because they make some meters in the USA doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I agree that Milwaukee should not be making meters, but not because they make them in China. Almost all of Fluke's meters are made in China too. The T+, T5-600, all the clamp meters, etc, are ALL made in China. Even many of the DMM's are too. Just because they make some meters in the USA doesn't mean they all are.


I am aware that my flukes are mide in china. My beef is milwaukee is just a name now. Its not even an american company anymore.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

nolabama said:


> Its the name on the tester itself. Brand name made by square D. I highly recommend electricians to carry a version of one. I have the fluke , not the t+ pro, just the t+


Odd that in a decade of electrical work I've never seen the brand or heard one referred to as such.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Ok, and we won't use the words, Greenfield, Sealtite, Madison Strap, AJ's, Caddy Straps, Hickey, Chicago Bender, ect,ect


Of that list, only caddy strap is tossed around where I've worked. No idea what any of that stuff is.




Elec-Tech said:


> you are kidding or new to the trade.


Or, just maybe, the world doesn't end at the American border and people just might do things differently elsewhere.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Ok, and we won't use the words, Greenfield, Sealtite, Madison Strap, AJ's, Caddy Straps, Hickey, Chicago Bender, ect,ect



greenfield = FMC (flexible metallic conduit)
madison bars = metal old work box supports with the fold over tabs
CJ's or Colorado Jim's = the fold over wire supports (i've only seen the caddy ones).
Hickey = the old school rigid hand benders..used almost like making a segmented bend
chicago bender = ratcheting pipe bender i think?


bed time.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

dowmace said:


> So you would say "ideal wing nuts" instead of wire nuts? I've always heard it referred to as a wiggy.


I think you might be backwards there. It's called a Wiggy because Wiggy is/was a Square D brand. A solenoid tester would be a generic name. A wire nut is a generic name. Marrette, for example, would be a commonly-accepted term for a wire nut based on a brand name. Referring to your linesman's pliers as "Kleins" would be a familiarity-based term, whereas the generic terms would be linesman's pliers, or side-cutting pliers. Trying to explain to a veteran journeyman that his linesman's pliers are side-cutting pliers, and his side cutters are diagonal-cutting pliers, can be difficult. Same with Robertson screwdrivers. I call it a #2, because that's the size of screwdriver it is. He calls it a #8, because that's the screw size it drives.

I've never heard it referred to as a wiggy, either. However, as I'm less than a year in the trade, I don't know if that means much. I am, however, familiar with solenoid testers, and know them as solenoid testers. I think Wiggy is probably just the old-school accepted American term.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CanadianBrad said:


> I think you might be backwards there. It's called a Wiggy because Wiggy is/was a Square D brand. A solenoid tester would be a generic name. A wire nut is a generic name. Marrette, for example, would be a commonly-accepted term for a wire nut based on a brand name. Referring to your linesman's pliers as "Kleins" would be a familiarity-based term, whereas the generic terms would be linesman's pliers, or side-cutting pliers. Trying to explain to a veteran journeyman that his linesman's pliers are side-cutting pliers, and his side cutters are diagonal-cutting pliers, can be difficult. Same with Robertson screwdrivers. I call it a #2, because that's the size of screwdriver it is. He calls it a #8, because that's the screw size it drives.
> 
> I've never heard it referred to as a wiggy, either. However, as I'm less than a year in the trade, I don't know if that means much. I am, however, familiar with solenoid testers, and know them as solenoid testers. I think Wiggy is probably just the old-school accepted American term.


I think his side cutters are known as "dikes" eh?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

CanadianBrad said:


> I think you might be backwards there. It's called a Wiggy because Wiggy is/was a Square D brand. A solenoid tester would be a generic name. A wire nut is a generic name. Marrette, for example, would be a commonly-accepted term for a wire nut based on a brand name. Referring to your linesman's pliers as "Kleins" would be a familiarity-based term, whereas the generic terms would be linesman's pliers, or side-cutting pliers. Trying to explain to a veteran journeyman that his linesman's pliers are side-cutting pliers, and his side cutters are diagonal-cutting pliers, can be difficult. Same with Robertson screwdrivers. I call it a #2, because that's the size of screwdriver it is. He calls it a #8, because that's the screw size it drives.
> 
> I've never heard it referred to as a wiggy, either. However, as I'm less than a year in the trade, I don't know if that means much. I am, however, familiar with solenoid testers, and know them as solenoid testers. I think Wiggy is probably just the old-school accepted American term.


Wiggy was apparently from the inventor's name. Square-D boughts the rights and continued to use the original name.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Ordered a T5-1000. Should get me started. I just couldn't bring myself to order a tester from another manufacturer with almost every journeyman on the jobsite with fluke testers and meters and ofcourse all the recommendations from this thread. 

Thanks everyone. 
I'm sure I'll have more questions in the future.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Of that list, only caddy strap is tossed around where I've worked. No idea what any of that stuff is.
> 
> .


yeah, but I bent when someone yells "Molson" you come running


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> What the flying **** is a wiggy?



Wiggington was the name of the original manufacturer.

Therefore WIGGY.

I still own 2 of them, never use them! :laughing:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

sayn3ver said:


> Ordered a T5-1000. Should get me started. I just couldn't bring myself to order a tester from another manufacturer with almost every journeyman on the jobsite with fluke testers and meters and ofcourse all the recommendations from this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> I'm sure I'll have more questions in the future.


You will be happy with it. They are tanks. I would look into some of the test leads, specifically the alligator clip. It lets you clip onto a reference and probe around one handed. In my opinion that is the best way to go about testing live circuits.


----------

